# New Michigan smoker Hello to all



## nashtrash69 (Dec 20, 2007)

new to the site would like to say hello to everyone .I have been smoking for a few years and have done at least 75 Butts and lots of venison jerky. But would like to learn the art of some killer ribs.I have a Brinkman pitmaster deluxe and a couple of 200gal oil drums converted to smoker pits .I usally use a combo of wood and charcol. Hickory for the butts and apple or plum for the jerky.A friend of mine from Arkansas turned me on to the butts and gave me some lesson on making the rub and smoking them so now I am elected to do all the smoking for the 4th of July party every year 25 butts and 20 beer can chickens and the hot slaw for the butts and supply the Margarita machines.I think I got the bad end of the deal but love doing it.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  It appears you'll be busy!  We're glad you're here.  Please take pictures and post them when you can.  I look forward to hearing of your smoking adventures!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you aboard. Looking forward to seeing and hearing about your smokes.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 20, 2007)

welcome to smf


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Nash, welcome to SMF from Lake Orion. Dig out your smoker yet? Lots of info on all sorts of meats here... try the fatty, or ABT's too!


----------



## lcruzen (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to another Michigander! You'll enjoy these forums and get all of the info you need for turning out great Q. Sounds like you got it going on already! 

Lou


----------



## gramason (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!! That sounds like a great 4th of July you guys put on.


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome from another MI resident.   Lots of info and nice folks here.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, you'll notice that Michigan smoker's have pretty much taken over this place, where about's ya from ??


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 20, 2007)

Greetings from South Michigan........atleast it looks that way around here with all the Michigan tags in my way coming to work this morning.  

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey.........stop picking on my parent's, if they werent down there, I"D have to deal with em..............better you!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 20, 2007)

Can you atleast give them a call and tell them to stay of the road at quitting time?  LOL


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF... Post some pics of your next Q... We love pics here..


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 20, 2007)

welcome to SMF.... yes lots of us from Michigan

we are trying to change the name from southern style pit bbq to 
*" NORTHERN STYLE PIT BBQ "*

anyways, welcome to the forum, looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## jts70 (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard, live in the thumb myself. What part of the state are you from?


----------



## capt dan (Dec 20, 2007)

Another heydee hoe! From the SW part of Michigan myself. Welcome aboard. Make sure  you send me directions by the 2nd of  July!


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 20, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE SMF ...WE SMOKE MEAT ..BUT WE ALSO TALK ABOUT ANY GOOD IDEAS TO COOK...EVERYTHING FROM FISH TO TO SHORE...IF I SMOKED MEAT EVERY DAY I WOULD GET BORED......MIKE


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Nash  to smf. Look forward to your q and hope you enjoy ours!!!!!!!


----------



## nashtrash69 (Dec 20, 2007)

jts70;132863 said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard, live in the thumb myself. What part of the state are you from?
> just outside of Flint in Mt Morris


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 20, 2007)

nashtrash69;132999 said:
			
		

> i drive into Mount Morris every night, i live off of Pierson Rd


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Greetings from another Michigander.  

Welcome to the SMF AND Enjoy!!!!


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 21, 2007)

Lots of good folks and knowledge here to take advantage of...  Enjoy the ride...


----------



## meowey (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------

